
A history of backdoors - mariuz
http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2015/07/a-history-of-backdoors.html
======
EthanHeilman
Another history of backdoors:
[http://ethanheilman.tumblr.com/post/70646748808/a-brief-
hist...](http://ethanheilman.tumblr.com/post/70646748808/a-brief-history-of-
nsa-backdoors)

~~~
nickpsecurity
A much better one.

------
nickpsecurity
I went into detail on the subject myself at the link below with a focus on the
NSA's long-term activities. It's worth noting that most of that was stuff we
were criticizing before the Snowden leaks. It was hard to tell if it was
incompetence or downright subversion. The leaks confirmed the latter played a
major role. If you see these patterns, then your government might be doing the
same thing. Unless it has no history of developing strong security solutions.
Those are just less competent.

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/03/friday_squid_...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/03/friday_squid_bl_420.html#c5226750)

One person griped that the market could've chosen secure products. That's
true. However, Bell (of Bell-Lapadula) noted high security has never
spontaneously emerged in marketplace. The incentives go in other direction too
much. So, subsidizing high security via DOD purchasing was critical and did
result in a number of products appearing. Their canceling that resulted in
almost all disappearing with rest barely improving. But, the market's impact
on the situation is where it starts and I blame them a large degree in another
article (clipped below).

[http://pastebin.com/NucgJ3Ws](http://pastebin.com/NucgJ3Ws)

------
Bartweiss
Any word on the whole "logjam patches still aren't out" thing?

It seems like Google's informal outlook is that they don't want Chrome to cut
users off, so they're just going to work with vulnerable sites instead of
patching.

~~~
yuhong
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=490240](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=490240)

------
yuhong
Even the Lotus Notes "key escrow" they screwed up and used 760-bit RSA.

------
chanandler_bong
"I can't believe it, Jim! That girl's standing over there listening and you're
telling him about our back doors?!"

